# Anyone got experience of a park home?



## adam6177 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all

My in-laws are in their late 50s and currently live about 30 miles away from me in East Sussex.  They want to live closer to us (my wife and I have their only grandchild) and they also want to live mortgage free.

They have found a "park home" for the over 45s  -we went and saw it with them and to be fair its really really really nice, if a little bit secluded.

Does anyone have any experience of park home living?  Anything they should be aware of?

This is the one they've agreed to buy http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-29962722.html


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 23, 2014)

my friends mum and dad downsized to one just outside Warrington 5 years ago and love it,the only niggles they have is the rules and regulations they have to abide by that the owners of the site insist on,beware if some are holiday lets as you never know who is living next door and tend to be a bit noisier than residents,tell them to treat it like a bungalow and join in with as many activities they can.


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2014)

My late Dad was in one for a few years and it was ideal for him for reasons mentioned above. However, do consider what happens if they need to sell it for any reason. Was an absolute nightmare for us when my Dad died. Could only be sold through the park owners and commission they took was Â£1000's for doing sod all. Also some sites make you buy a new home every few years.


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2014)

Also, look into how long you can stay there in the year. My Dad had to be out for six weeks every year. Something to do with council tax I think. Insurances often have to be through site owners and compulsory I think as well (dad's was) so again mega Â£Â£Â£


----------



## brendy (Apr 23, 2014)

My concern about these prefab type places is their ability to hold heat in the winter.



adam6177 said:



			Hi all

My in-laws are in their late 50s and currently live about 30 miles away from me in East Sussex.  They want to live closer to us (my wife and I have their only grandchild) and they also want to live mortgage free.

They have found a "park home" for the over 45s  -we went and saw it with them and to be fair its really really really nice, if a little bit secluded.

Does anyone have any experience of park home living?  Anything they should be aware of?

This is the one they've agreed to buy http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-29962722.html

Click to expand...


----------



## London mike 61 (Apr 23, 2014)

My sister lives in a park home and most of the year she loves it but she has to move out for 6 weeks of the year ( usually jan/ feb time ) and during that time she stays in another park in a large caravan.

Im not sure if they all have mains gas or just electric but I don't think it is a ideal way to live personally


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input all - some interesting points for me to raise with them.  For my own use (when I get home tonight) I'm going to list them below:

1.  buying a new home every few years
2.  costs/process of selling it
3.  insurance - must be done through park site?


Just to address some of the other points/raise other points.....its just been made a 12 month park, so no issues on moving out.  The gas (heating and cooking) is done via bottles. There is no telephone line, although wifi will be available to the park soon.  There is no council tax - but fees of around Â£3k per annum.  You're allowed a washing line (a whirly one) at the rear of your home.

I think for their way of life it will suit them....my father in law runs a lot and will be able to fill his boots in the local lanes.  The only thing that does worry me is how secluded they are and if it snows they may not be able to get in or out and when you're relying on gas bottles that isn't great.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2014)

chellie said:



			My late Dad was in one for a few years and it was ideal for him for reasons mentioned above. However, do consider what happens if they need to sell it for any reason. Was an absolute nightmare for us when my Dad died. Could only be sold through the park owners and commission they took was Â£1000's for doing sod all. Also some sites make you buy a new home every few years.
		
Click to expand...




chellie said:



			Also, look into how long you can stay there in the year. My Dad had to be out for six weeks every year. Something to do with council tax I think. Insurances often have to be through site owners and compulsory I think as well (dad's was) so again mega Â£Â£Â£
		
Click to expand...

May have been one from the Fred Sines (father and son) empire. Not the most popular Park owner in Britain - and not the most popular golfer either!


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 23, 2014)

My initial reaction is.......... 'HOW MUCH'??????????  Said in a shouty surprised sort of way!!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			My initial reaction is.......... 'HOW MUCH'??????????  Said in a shouty surprised sort of way!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, I would want some bricks and cement for that money!


----------



## Slab (Apr 23, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			The only thing that does worry me is how secluded they are and if it snows they may not be able to get in or out and when you're relying on gas bottles that isn't great.
		
Click to expand...

You might find that the gas bottles are stored & sold from the site office so shouldn't be an issue over winter


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			May have been one from the Fred Sines (father and son) empire. Not the most popular Park owner in Britain - and not the most popular golfer either!
		
Click to expand...


Nope it wasn't them.

Just remembered the commission charged for the sale was 15% plus the VAT!!!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 23, 2014)

Never heard of Park homes? I'm assuming it's Trailer Park homes? like they have in America and are now pretty much for the poorly off.

Seems to many regulations and restrictions for me, far too many, I would seriously do some more research and even speak with a legal expert.
For all the rules and regulations they might be better with a council house or renting from a housing body.

I think they should look into it in more detail before parting with Â£165,000 and then more compulsory bills- last thing they need in later life.


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 23, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Never heard of Park homes? I'm assuming it's Trailer Park homes? like they have in America and are now pretty much for the poorly off.

Seems to many regulations and restrictions for me, far too many, I would seriously do some more research and even speak with a legal expert.
For all the rules and regulations they might be better with a council house or renting from a housing body.

I think they should look into it in more detail before parting with Â£165,000 and then more compulsory bills- last thing they need in later life.
		
Click to expand...

the ones in AMERICA are the ones that look like gypsy camps and the people who live there are called TRAILER TRASH,these are completely different and are like bungalows,gas central heating proper bathrooms in fact everything you would expect in a house,there are plenty of sites in the lake district and a few on golf courses that give full use of all the facilities,a descent one on a good site with golf and leisure complex can be had for Â£99k upwards,worth it if your downsizing and looking after the penny's.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Haven have them on their holiday parks around the country 

The ones near Snowdon are very nice vans with stunning views 

Couple of them have golf complexes etc 

But they all I think close over winter at varying times


----------



## RichardSanderson (Apr 23, 2014)

So what happens when the park operator decides to call it a day, sell up or goes bust?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 23, 2014)

RichardSanderson said:



			So what happens when the park operator decides to call it a day, sell up or goes bust?
		
Click to expand...

There is a contract and there are laws that protect the Park tenants from many of the problems caused previously by unscrupulous sites.   The homes normally come complete with fittings and furniture. The home you show is a bit expensive so worth looking around a bit.


----------



## pollyb (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Adam6177

Lucky you showed us which home your in laws are looking to buy. That is a holiday home sited on Four Seasons Park that only has permission for purchasers to use as their second home, or a holiday home. The estate agent has made it quite clear in the detail that it is a holiday home.

Your in laws will be required to produce evidence that they have their primary home elsewhere. The park owner can ask for proof by way of sight of their utility bills each year. If they choose to go ahead and buy, they will not have any protection under law. The Mobile Homes Act 1983 only applies to park homes sited on properly licensed residential parks. The best database to find a residential park home estate is on www.parkhomeliving.co.uk

You will find a host of information there, including Government Park Home factsheets which you can download to put your mind at rest. They have a pretty good forum as well!!

I have lived in one and to answer another post they are cheaper to heat in the winter than a traditional bungalow and anyone living in a caravan/mobile home/lodge where they have to move out for a period of time are living on a holiday park and put themselves at risk, as the Local Council can and have done, serve an enforcement notice on them to move away from the park and take their home with them.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2014)

As a retailer of Calor Gas I do get people from local sites moaning like mad at the over inflated prices that the are forced to pay for bottled gas. Some site owners insist that they have to be the sole supplier


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 24, 2014)

pollyb said:



			Hi Adam6177

Lucky you showed us which home your in laws are looking to buy. That is a holiday home sited on Four Seasons Park that only has permission for purchasers to use as their second home, or a holiday home. The estate agent has made it quite clear in the detail that it is a holiday home.

Your in laws will be required to produce evidence that they have their primary home elsewhere. The park owner can ask for proof by way of sight of their utility bills each year. If they choose to go ahead and buy, they will not have any protection under law. The Mobile Homes Act 1983 only applies to park homes sited on properly licensed residential parks. The best database to find a residential park home estate is on www.parkhomeliving.co.uk

You will find a host of information there, including Government Park Home factsheets which you can download to put your mind at rest. They have a pretty good forum as well!!

I have lived in one and to answer another post they are cheaper to heat in the winter than a traditional bungalow and anyone living in a caravan/mobile home/lodge where they have to move out for a period of time are living on a holiday park and put themselves at risk, as the Local Council can and have done, serve an enforcement notice on them to move away from the park and take their home with them.
		
Click to expand...

Very strange first post......however, four seasons don't own the park.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 24, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Very strange first post......however, four seasons don't own the park.  Thanks for the info.
		
Click to expand...

having looked at the blurb in your link Four seasons is mentioned a few times, his first post does raise some concerns if valid


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			having looked at the blurb in your link Four seasons is mentioned a few times, his first post does raise some concerns if valid
		
Click to expand...

Four seasons recently sold the park - the rightmove link is slightly out of date.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 24, 2014)

i know a couple to sold up went motgage free and moved into a 'park home' sited in a residential site they have never been happier.

check the restrictions regarding children. you may find if the grandkids stay over your parents are in breach of their contract. (not sure how to explain properly).


----------



## pollyb (Apr 24, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Four seasons recently sold the park - the rightmove link is slightly out of date.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there

The reason I came on to the forum is that your original post was picked up in a Google Alert and sent through to me. This is an area I specialise in.

Four Seasons Park's website is still live and if as you say, the park has been sold, I would suspect that the new owner's will retain that. Regardless of who owns the park, my post does still stand, as the licence will remain for holiday use only.

The planning permission was originally obtained by a colleague of mine, who also bought one of my parks as well.

Pollyb


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 25, 2014)

pollyb said:



			as the licence will remain for holiday use only.
		
Click to expand...

No, that's incorrect.


----------



## Justin Allitt (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi
Just for clarity, this is the difference between holiday parks and residential parks; https://www.sellmygroup.co.uk/blog/difference-between-residential-park-holiday-park/


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 7, 2021)

This is an old thread resurrected from 2014


----------

